
Mailchimp expands from email to full marketing platform - CPLX
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/13/mailchimp-expands-from-email-to-full-marketing-platform-says-it-will-make-700m-in-2019/
======
CPLX
For those that got the email from them today they're being really shady with
their language about how they bill for things. See if you can decipher what
they're actually saying here about how they calculate their price levels:

[https://mailchimp.com/resources/introducing-your-new-
audienc...](https://mailchimp.com/resources/introducing-your-new-audience-
dashboard/)

------
kxter
I love Mailchimp I really do. And at first glance it sounds exciting. But ya
gotta love how an across-the-board price increase is always sold as "added
features". Must be some Jetsmarter people jumped ship and went to Mailchimp.
:))) ...joke.

